# Broken lace Salomon F22



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

*f22 continued*

This is what it should look like. Any suggestions?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I had this happen on the last pair of boots i had. I just tied the liner like you would with traditional laces and it worked fine.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks. They both go in the little plastic lock thing and stayed put for now. Called Salomon and they had no other ideas to fix it. I might bring it to a shoemaker and see if he can open the thing up and stitch it down. Thinking of a new pair if this is the beginning of things falling apart. I have used them a lot.


----------

